# Trifecta Diesel Tune for sale (lower price!)



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Man that is a screaming deal....You have me sold but it's kind of a horrible time of year for unnecessary spending. Too many irons in the fire right now to justify it.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Pm sent


-Brad


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Pm sent
> 
> 
> -Brad


And replied


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The misunderstanding has been sorted out, so the thread has been opened again. WOT Tuning will be able to provide instructions on how to get the tune set up for anyone that purchases it.


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

PM sent

- Jeff


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Sale pending


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Sold


----------

